# Games Thread



## xyzedarteerf (4 June 2008)

Hello everyone here are some games that will keep you entertained on those slow trading days.
We could all do with some break watching those stocks going up and down. 
btw these games require a decent video graphics card 64mb or higher and a pc thats less than 5yrs old minimum.

All the games links are Demo only not full versions. Enjoy...

Ballance ( this one is my favourite )

Demo download link size: 20.6mb http://www.gamershell.com/download_5937.shtml












Ballance is a level-based puzzle game. The player has to move a ball through a hovering maze of paths and rails. 
When moving, the player will face many mechanical obstacles like seesaws, suspension bridges, pendulums etc. to overcome. 
It is the aim of the game to reach to the end of each level without dropping the ball.
Ballance takes its special appeal from the physically realistic simulation of its elements. 
A good feeling of the ball's inertia and an understanding of simple mechanical processes will enable the player to succeed.

Switch ball 

Demo download link size: 73.5mb http://www.gamershell.com/download_19847.shtml





http://www.gamesetwatch.com/switchball.jpg

Switchball is an intricate puzzle game set in a stunning 3D world. Control an ever-changing ball along a narrow 
winding course suspended in midair. Solve your way through challenging levels jam-packed with obstacles, traps and mazes.


Airfix 

Demo download link size: 33mb  http://www.download.com/Airfix-Dogfighter-demo/3000-7547_4-10047404.html





http://files.myopera.com/musickna/files/photo/aifixdogfighter.jpg


Airfix Dogfighter is a fun, simple, action-based flight simulator with model airplanes. The scene is a large house where 
all of the family has gone away except for you. You take the role of a prank-loving, imaginative, Home Alone kind of kid, 
roaming around with your self-made airplane and pretending to be a fighter pilot in World War II. As the reality changes 
into true scenarios, the house and its interior come alive, transforming into inspiring battlegrounds and action-packed 
missions such as dogfights, bomb raids, and furious multiplayer games.


Attack on Pearl Harbour

Demo download link size: 144.7mb http://www.gamershell.com/download_19195.shtml

Official site: http://www.pearlharbor-game.com/index_us.htm





http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s225/johnels001/934860_20070501_screen015.jpg

In Attack on Pearl Harbor, players can sign up for either side as they are offered the role of daring US gunner turned pilot 
Douglas Knox or Japanese ace Zenji Yamada. History's yours to shape: Either nation can win the war depending on your actions 
as players battle for supremacy behind the cockpits of some of the most prolific fighters, bombers and torpedo-bearing 
aircraft of the WWII Pacific Theater. Playable planes include Japan's Mitsubishi A6M Zero, the D3A1 Aichi Val and the B5N 
Nakajima Kate as well as America's Chance Vought F4U Corsair, the Douglas SBD Dauntless and the Grumman TBM Avenger.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (10 January 2009)

thought id wake up this old thread to see what other ASF members are playing

currently playing this at the moment

Hunting Unlimited 2008






get the demo 350mb here

video hunting unlimited on horse back.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (10 January 2009)

Sniper Elite 






One of the best Sniper Games 
I have been playing with these for a while now, you can actually shoot a target on the leg and watch others try and help the indured and turn one target into 3 or 4.

One of the main features of the game is the option of realistic ballistics, involving factors such as bullet drop, wind strength, and breathing when attempting a shot. Sniping gameplay is in first person scope view, whereas movement and use of all other weapons is in third person view. When the player makes an extreme sniper shot, the view follows the path of the bullet in slow motion, while the camera rotates around the bullet. The game is unlike most other first or third person shooters in that most of the gameplay involves stealth and patience, punctuated by a sniper. To reinforce the 'stealth' aspect, there is a camouflage index measured in percentage that displays the visibility of the protagonist.

video of a Sniper head shot at 1007m


----------



## noirua (15 March 2009)

Plenty of games here and brainpower need not be high but aptitude is a must.
http://www.friv.com


----------



## Bafana (15 March 2009)

Any games that teach you how to trade?


----------



## gav (15 March 2009)

Huge fan of Counter-Strike. Not that I get to play it much these days, too busy...


----------



## white_goodman (16 March 2009)

all the grand theft autos and soon to be ufc undisputed 2009.... assassins creed was ok aswell


----------



## xyzedarteerf (29 May 2009)

Fallout 3 

Have been playing this game for over a few weeks now managing to sneak a few hours every night, I will have to say one best games I have played ever.

Not my own exaggeration this game won game of the year. Telling you more about it would be spoiling the game itself,  basically set in a post apocalyptic year 2277, but what really appealed to me is the mixture of the 1940's 50's theme mixed with a touch of futuristic technology. 

Warning this game take upwards of up to 150 hours to complete with over 200+ variations of an ending not that I would like the adventure to end. Also additional down loadable content from the official site using windows live.

by the way get the PC version as endless mods are available. check out the minimum requirements before getting the game had to upgrade my video card well worth it though. 

Trailer - with Ron Perlman as the narrator.


----------



## beamstas (29 May 2009)

http://chartgame.com/


----------



## Chorlton (29 May 2009)

Bafana said:


> Any games that teach you how to trade?




Fun for assessing ones TA skills.......

http://www.inspectd.com/


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (8 July 2009)

In between my R:R period and modelling/coding for work
Currently playing Street Fighter 4

The last time I played anything from this franchise was in the early 90's when I was a lil kid.

Graphics are quite awesome


----------



## jono1887 (8 July 2009)

you cant beat good old counter strike at dota :


----------



## skyQuake (8 July 2009)

Dotaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## xyzedarteerf (9 July 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> In between my R:R period and modelling/coding for work
> Currently playing Street Fighter 4
> 
> The last time I played anything from this franchise was in the early 90's when I was a lil kid.
> ...




oh yeah classic game i still have it running on an SNES emulator can't beat the old Tatsumaki-Senpū Kyaku , Hadōken moves.

have not played the SF4 yet kids wanted the Wii instead of the PS3, which im actually enjoying currently playing Grand Slam Tennis 09 its a hell of a workout managed to beat McEnroe on easy, his racket took a beating.


----------



## adds (9 July 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Dotaaaaaaaaaa




Started playing this again. Haven't played since version 3!!! I'm getting owned!! lol.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 August 2009)

Having a bit of fun with "Super stacker 2" at the moment...hours of challenging fun.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/481558


----------

